# Remington Under Fire - 2 Dozen deaths from M700s going off



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2012)

I caught a program on TV "Remington Under Fire" CNBC
2 dozen deaths from the Remington M700's going off by accident. I think they said over 1000 injuries?

There's thousands of complaints and 75 law suits.

When you take the safety off the weapon fires, or when you touch the bolt. Despite lots of settlements Remington says that it's user error.

I just watched a police SWAT sniper get a stoppage touch the bolt handle and the rifle went off. A USMC scout-sniper did the same thing, it's pretty crazy to see.

USMC snipers reported at their school that rifles were going off 2 times in 20 rounds at one point.  There's been some police agencies that have got rid of the M700 because of this.

Pretty interesting (and sad) program 

Edit: Just to mention, they sell a new "X-Pro" trigger system but also continue to sell the old one as they don't see it as dysfunctional.


----------



## brihard (4 Feb 2012)

Sounds like Remington is deservedly hooped. If they were confident in their product, seeing how many suits are coming, they'd take it trial and prove themselves faultless.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Feb 2012)

Just an FYI. Remington was acquired by private-equity firm Cerberus Capital Management LP in 2007. Cerberus, via the Freedom Group, has also acquired Bushmaster Firearms, DPMS Panther Arms, Marlin Firearms, as well as Cobb Manufacturing and Advanced Armament Corporation. They have also just penned a deal to aquire Para Ordnance.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Feb 2012)

One stop shopping,,


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> One stop shopping,,



Monopolizing the US small arms industry.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Feb 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Monopolizing the US small arms industry.


Yup, and it won't be good in the long run.  Monopolies never are.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Feb 2012)

More info from the The Drinnon Law Firm, PLLC, in Dallas Texas:



> Defective Remington 700 Bolt-Action Rifle
> 
> Remington’s Defective Trigger System
> A Historical Summary
> ...



 Article Link


----------



## LordOsborne (13 Feb 2012)

Remington made an official reply video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YjmOSAZDpfU


----------



## GAP (13 Feb 2012)

Remington's In-Depth Response to CNBC Under Fire
Article Link

Video 

More on link


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Feb 2012)

There's probably a good business opportunity here for someone who can produce the 06 Springfield or Mk IV Lee-Enfield to compete with these guys....


----------

